# Schwinn Mirada



## chriscokid

i just got this at a yard sell paid $10.00.... 80's or 90's.... does anybody have have any input on it??


----------



## chriscokid

just finished oil up and checking things. i'm going to ride it in the morning and watch the sun come up


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I'd say $10 was a pretty good deal!


----------



## partsguy

I wonder if this could named after the now-vintage Dodge Mirada coupe? I might call it a coincidence, though. This bike looks like it from the late 1990s, 15+ years AFTER that car ended production.

Pretty cool, nonetheless.


----------



## sam

I'd like to find an early one with the 650B rims for that price.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Looks like a 1990

http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/MODELS/Mirada.html


----------



## Metacortex

If you post the 4-digit number stamped in the headbadge I can tell you the day it was built.


----------



## SirMike1983

sam said:


> I'd like to find an early one with the 650B rims for that price.




Good call- I wish 650B had caught on more here in the US, nice, medium-sized tires.


----------



## thom

I have one that I bought about 4 years ago at a thrift store for $15. I ride it occasionally and really like it.


----------



## kingsting

sam said:


> I'd like to find an early one with the 650B rims for that price.




Looks like the Schwinn Terra 26 x 1-1/2" (650B) tires in the pictures. If so, that would make this a 1991 model. Miradas and Frontiers came with these in 1991 only.


----------

